# Glycogen Storage Depletion....



## LB_SpecV (Mar 10, 2006)

How long does it take to deplete your glycogen storage to the point where your body turns to other sources for energy, such as fat storage. Assume that you are basing it on a "normal/comfortably" paced jog?

Also, how much of a difference in depletion time would there be if you were to run on an empty stomach as opposed to after breakfast, when your glycogen storage is full for example?

Thanx,

MiKe


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2006)

That depends on what you are eating.  If you are doing a keto style diet and keeping protein to just the minimum then you may hit ketosis in 48 hours........most people range from 48-72 hours while doing a SKD or CKD.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> That depends on what you are eating.  If you are doing a keto style diet and keeping protein to just the minimum then you may hit ketosis in 48 hours........most people range from 48-72 hours while doing a SKD or CKD.


Is that the same for TKD as well?


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 11, 2006)

If you have resting blood glucose levels, your body will increase the amount of fat used for energy between 20-30 min, generally.

It takes a few hours of running to "hit the wall", which means you run out of glycogen. The length of time it takes to run out of glycogen depends on a lot of things, including muscle mass. Your muscle can store a lot of glycogen. Your liver glycogen is broken down and released into your blood. Because muscle lacks the enzme glucose-6-phosphatase, it can't convert glycogen to a glucose that can enter your blood. Your muscle only uses its glycogen for itself. So, you can run out of liver and muscle glycogen at different times. 

You can burn plenty of fat without depleting your body's glycogen stores, though.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 11, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> If you have resting blood glucose levels, your body will increase the amount of fat used for energy between 20-30 min, generally.
> 
> It takes a few hours of running to "hit the wall", which means you run out of glycogen. The length of time it takes to run out of glycogen depends on a lot of things, including muscle mass. Your muscle can store a lot of glycogen. Your liver glycogen is broken down and released into your blood. Because muscle lacks the enzme glucose-6-phosphatase, it can't convert glycogen to a glucose that can enter your blood. Your muscle only uses its glycogen for itself. So, you can run out of liver and muscle glycogen at different times.
> 
> *You can burn plenty of fat without depleting your body's glycogen stores, though*.





How?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2006)

A clean healthy diet consisting of complex carbs, healthy fats and lean proteins.      This is more realistic approach to dieting than going low carb anyway.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 12, 2006)

I've been doing TKD for about 3 weeks now and I have to admit, I feel better than I've felt in a LONG time. Before I'd been worrying something was wrong with me how tired I seemed to feel and everything. Since starting TKD I've felt great. Could it just be I'm insulin sensitive or something?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 12, 2006)

Sounds like it has helped with something... Could be a number of things -  hypoglycaemia and high insulin sensitivity or even the opposite and insulin insensitivity, hyperinsulinaemia...

Often for things like this iso-calorific diets are very useful.... TKD is more extreme - but as long as you are getting your green vegetables, vitamins/minerals, fiber etc (and as long as it is working for you) then stick with it.


----------



## LB_SpecV (Mar 12, 2006)

Well, I have noticed that when I run first thing in the morning on an empty stomach which I do 3 days out of my 5 running days of the week, by the end of my run, I smell ammonia emminating off of my body, which I have come to find out if the signs of ketosis, when your glycogen storage is used up and is switching over to fat and protein as a means of energy production. This also occurs when I do my long runs on saturday and sunday, even when I have a decent amount of carbs in my system from earlier in the day.

So, for me atleast, I suppose my glycogen storage capacity is not large, or I just dont eat enough carbs in my diet. I'm leaning towards the latter.

MiKe


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 23, 2007)

When should the actual carb up initially begin? Directly on the 5th day of the carb depletion workout and continue to load the carbs through the night? Or can i start the next morning? For example, I did my carb depletion workout on a Friday, next morning, I carb up. Does it workout like that? It seems to me that it is easier that way.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 3, 2008)

bump


----------

